# G0759 Is Here!



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 27, 2015)

UPS Freight, aka Santa Claus, delivered my new G0759 Mill on Tuesday.  With the help of some good friends and a chain hoist I set it up yesterday.  I hope to have it running today, just as soon as I finish all the required cleaning and maintenance.  It took about 8 weeks from the date of order.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 27, 2015)

Congratulations you are going to enjoy it!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats,Looks good man. I have the G0704 Same mill without the dro.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats! Now the fun begins...


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 28, 2015)

I finished the break in last night with no problems.  Everything seems to work perfectly.  There was no problem getting to 2200 RPM and staying there.  By the time I had finished running it in reverse at 1000 RPM for 10 minutes the motor housing was just getting warm to the touch.  That's after nearly 45 minutes of continuous operation.  I am very pleased.

Cleaning all the grit from the lead screws is annoying.  It seems to me they don't even try to remove cuttings.  Wouldn't that be a quick and simple thing to do?  On the other hand, there is plenty of cosmoline.  Now we know why China is using so much petroleum.  

Thanks to all for your comments and best wishes.  Nice group of folks here.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 28, 2015)

bluegrass-engineer said:


> I finished the break in last night with no problems.  Everything seems to work perfectly.  There was no problem getting to 2200 RPM and staying there.  By the time I had finished running it in reverse at 1000 RPM for 10 minutes the motor housing was just getting warm to the touch.  That's after nearly 45 minutes of continuous operation.  I am very pleased.
> 
> Cleaning all the grit from the lead screws is annoying.  It seems to me they don't even try to remove cuttings.  Wouldn't that be a quick and simple thing to do?  On the other hand, there is plenty of cosmoline.  Now we know why China is using so much petroleum.
> 
> Thanks to all for your comments and best wishes.  Nice group of folks here.




I agree about the lead screws, I actually took my PM-25MV completely apart and cleaned and deburred all the parts, reassembled and adjusted the gibs.  It was a great learning experience, as I am new to metalworking.  My table runs like butter now.  All I need now is a power feed for the X!


----------



## coolidge (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats on your new mill!! Let us know if we can help you spend money on tooling, work holding, and measurement we are pretty good at that


----------



## mwest (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool, I am waiting for a call to schedule delivery on the same mill.  I just checked the Grizzly site today and noticed that they have them in stock at my local outlet.  Please do post any tips or tricks that you discover.  This is my first mill and I am still trying to sort out the essential setup steps.


----------



## 007 (Apr 7, 2015)

Your going to love that machine. I own the same model.


----------

